# icd 9



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,
This patient is 21 weeks' pregnant. She has diabetes type 1 that is complicating the pregnancy.
my codes are-648.03 and 250.01.

Please correct me if i am wrong.

Thanks...
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 6, 2010)

648.03 appears to be right but 250.01 might be wrong as it is stated as  w/o mention of complication or manifestation which does not describe the fact that it is a complicated pregnancy. Maybe 250.81 - Diabetes with other specified manifestations; type I, not stated as uncontrolled or the 250.9x range describe the diabetes situation better..

never mind. I confuse myself there in a moment. your codiing is right. the complication describing the diabetes codes refer to complications affecting the diabetes. which is not the case here.


I would just make sure that the document states it is controlled as 250.01 is for stated as controlled.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you so much for the response..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

